#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  Modulo Gigabit Cisco 7502

## Fernandols

Pessoal alguem sabe onde posso encontrar pra compra dois modulos com portas ethernet gigabit para o Cisco 7502 ?? ou alguem indica outro router pra um link de 150Mb+
Abs a tds.

----------

